# Personal PA's



## TechDirector (Mar 3, 2003)

In my theater, we have personal PA's for people that are hearing impaired. But evidently, we have never used them. So since I was board today, I was trying to figure out how to set them up. I think that they are set on the wrong channel or somthing because I can't hear anything out of them when I turn them on. Maybe IM hearing impaired. j/p. But it's called "T4". Does anybody know how to change the Channels for them if you can?


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 4, 2003)

nvm I figured it out. I needed to turn on the "aux 1" for it to go to the main box. Hope this helps for anybody else.


----------

